# pasta dishes???



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

gonna head to the shops shortly and get something in for tea,fancy some pasta dish,anyone got a good recipe they could post up and inspire me with lol!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Pasta tubes -Diced Chicken-onion-Mushroom-mixed peppers-olive oil-hoi sin sauce

Boil pasta cook chicken onion mushrooms and peppers in olive oil then when both done add the pasta in then the hoi sin sauce mix well drizzle of olive oil and job done! Tasty as fook!! They do it in frankie and bennys its called sticky pasta obv theres is better though haha


----------



## WillP (Aug 25, 2011)

That sounds great.... wow, im suddenly very hungry!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Its amazing mate honestly but dont over do it with the hoi sin sauce or it will be very sickly


----------

